

Mapping The Entertainment Ecosystems of Apple, Microsoft, Google & Amazon - kyberneticka
http://www.macstories.net/stories/mapping-the-entertainment-ecosystems-of-apple-microsoft-google-amazon/

======
costacoast
Well done post, and definitely some interesting data to look at here.

The one point where I think you may have undersold Google is the
interoperability of their Music service. They sell their music without DRM
(similar to Apple) so it can be played anywhere. Also similar to Apple they
have a player built in HTML5 so it can be accessed on most devices without
even needing to download the song and play with a native player. This should
be reflected and I believe should swing the interoperability category heavily
in Google's favor since books and music are both accessible everywhere.

------
buro9
Would have been interesting to also compare the angle of a roving user not
invested in any single ecosystem.

But I guess that isn't as easy to compare and would've included a mass of
references and explanations which would've killed the narrative of the
article.

------
pearle
Why aren't games included? It's a huge industry.

~~~
greyham
Hey there, it's Graham the author of the piece here.

I didn't include games because my focus wasn't really on consoles but rather
smartphones, tablets and PCs and in that sense games are distributed as just
"apps" and as you would have seen, I did look at apps.

